# KG To Boston Almost Done?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47384/20070730/kg_to_boston_almost_done/

:azdaja: ****


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol...

Boston can't afford KG, plus the source is questionable. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That would make them contenders for the East, but there would also still be too many holes to compete for the ultimate crown.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it really feels like everyone else is getting extremely better...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There's part of me that hopes the Mavs get hammered, just to show them what we already see. :biggrin: 

Go Cowboys!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> it really feels like everyone else is getting extremely better...


Like who ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> Like who ?



Im not saying better then us yet, but it feels like most of the league is getting better...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im not saying better then us yet, but it feels like most of the league is getting better...


I really don't see that :whoknows:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47393/20070730/celtics_and_wolves_reach_agreement/
and
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

**** **** *** *****.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

just want every one to keep in mind while I do think this Celtic team will be great, I feel they will be a bit over hyped becuase they get to rack up thier wins in the East. they may have 55-60 wins if they play to potiential this year...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think they will be the favorites to come out of the East but I still don't see them beating the West.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think they have a legitimate title shot.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

They'd have to make sure that the 3 would stay healthy otherwise they would have some major problems. Also they would have the lack of depth needed deep into series for the playoffs. Even though they have the 3, they have no one at C, only one is Perkins. Not very good. Also, they would be going into the season with Rondo and Pruitt as their PG's. That's very risky.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavs Dude said:


> Even though they have the 3, they have no one at C, only one is Perkins.


Who cares??? KG can make any C look good.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess we'll see how it all goes down when the season comes around.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Dude said:


> They'd have to make sure that the 3 would stay healthy otherwise they would have some major problems. Also they would have the lack of depth needed deep into series for the playoffs. Even though they have the 3, they have no one at C, only one is Perkins. Not very good. Also, they would be going into the season with Rondo and Pruitt as their PG's. That's very risky.


you have pp being doubled and KG being doubled...Ray gets to launch at his discretion which will cause a lot of doubles...the starting center no matter who it is should be able to renegotiate his contract at the end of the year if he just plays hard...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Barring injury(s), I think they'll do pretty well; supporting cast members will feel less pressure, should be able to raise their level of play - we'll probably see various guys have big games (for them) during the season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It will be an incredible team to watch and almost impossible to root against.

THREE 20-mil players on the same team! wow....

Just something to think about though..... BOS NEEDED to make this blockbuster trade since their "season-tanking" strategy didn't work, and the draft day trade was questionable in so many people's eyes. How many fans do you think they lost?

When this goes through, Celts fans will all be back on the wagon. Good for THEM!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to admit, but this really rubs me wrong with the mavs....

Boston gets KG without losing their top 2 players, yet Dallas remains on the sideline....

*DO SOMETHING!!!!!*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavs would have to pull something impressive out of their hats to get me to change my attitute (Go Cowboys). 

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am just ticked off about the mavs right now.....

Granted last year's team was pretty darned good, but *I WANT MORE!*




Coming from a season ticket holder stand point, I feel very very cheated. When the ticket was up for renewal, rumors flied. When the renewal period is over, and their wallet is nicely padded. *NOTHING......*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and they just signed Eddie House.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> and they just signed Eddie House.


LOL.... at least they didn't sign Rafer Alston! :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I like the fact that Houston has 5 point guards.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If healthy Eddie House is a decent player, good shooter and.. ? Well anyway decent bench player for the Celtics i guess. and they have 4 mills + left to use.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

wow... KG looks happy in some of those pictures.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=ap-celtics-garnett&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Adding Kevin Garnett to Ray Allen and Paul Pierce is a coup for the Boston Celtics, but it also figures to increase the likelihood that Kobe Bryant will step up his efforts to force his way out of the Los Angeles Lakers, according to a source.
> 
> One more premier player getting traded, but not to the Lakers, means that "the Laker situation is only going to get worse," the person with knowledge of the situation said. "I'm sure Kobe's wondering, 'Why can't we do that? If Danny Ainge got it done, why can't we?' "
> 
> With the options to appease him dwindling, the next step for Bryant will be to threaten a training camp holdout and follow through on it by failing to show up when the Lakers open camp Oct. 8 in Hawaii.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AlBBIxmPY4_J4golpnr8m_68vLYF?urn=nba,41009

Now.... THAT might get interesting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ed i am going to use my psychic powers and guess what you are thinking. ummmhhh Kobe in a Mavericks jersey?











































Ohhh ewww dude...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope... wrong picture.

The trade might send a shockwave through NBA, and the current disgruntled players might exert more pressure to get traded... ie. JO

Now.... I wouldn't mind JO in Dallas Jersey.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

yea too bad the Pacers do not want to get rid of him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If there is a deal they can't refuse, I doubt they'll refuse. :biggrin:


----------

